
The Vegetable Detective, Take Two - jdnier
http://craftsmanship.net/the-vegetable-detective-take-two/
======
jdnier
The quality of the science in the original article had be criticized. Not so
says this followup: "After several exchanges, Nachman came to the following
conclusion: “What he has found is good science,” Nachman told me. “It is
preliminary, and not yet ready to be extrapolated to the population at large.
But the chemistry is chemistry. It’s all completely factual.”

